# Evening All



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

well here in Buffalo with the pending storm coming.. I find myself sitting here thinking...

Does anyone make or have seen a "rear Plow" for an ATV?

I the truck that i use to plow with (f-350) has a rear plow.. but I have never seen one on an ATV...

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Jimmy


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

Dont think anyone make one. Why would you want it? I mean it would be good for clearing out of garage doors in real deep snow.


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

thats what I was thinking.. in the big truck.. i back up.. drop the rear and front and out i go

one pass and done (take into account i also have 8.5' plow on front)

ok, so basically.. no where to put the snow on the sides of the garage..so half the time i have to shovel away from garage then backup ATV to push it out..


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

build one it isnt that complicated? you could put a winch on the rack to lift?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sport-trac;733493 said:


> thats what I was thinking.. in the big truck.. i back up.. drop the rear and front and out i go
> 
> one pass and done (take into account i also have 8.5' plow on front)
> 
> ok, so basically.. no where to put the snow on the sides of the garage..so half the time i have to shovel away from garage then backup ATV to push it out..


That's what I do. Then again, I'd rather make sure I get it all so it looks neat and cleaned up well. Most driveways are different. I've already back dragged with the front blade and it worked OK but the snow wasn't deep.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for a rear Blade there is a Few Pics of Quads with rear blades in the ATV with Pics thread.
REB from Wyoming has a set he designed and built him self and there's another guy from up north of the border that had one also. Reb said it work OK but wasn't real impressed with it from what I remeber reading.

also Cycle country makes a small 3pt system for ATV and with that you can get a rear blade.

for Back draging away from garage doors I have a down pressure system for my front blade that back drages at about %80 of what the blade scrapes at going foward I usualy have to make 2 passes for back draging but it still beats the heck out of the shovel.










http://www.mibarproducts.com/about.html

is the URL of the manufacture, it is not cheap by any means but I have ran the system for 2 years now and not had a lick of problems. It does take some nifty up/down though if your plowing in uneven areas

sublime out.


----------

